# For sale: Carlisle lightning dart indian head tires-whitewall 26x2.125



## akikuro (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a nice set for sale on ebay right now:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=271365083599

PICTURE SET #1


----------



## akikuro (Jan 6, 2014)

*Picture set #2*

More pics


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 7, 2014)

*Date Code..*

Hi,Not interested in the tires but hope you can help with date code on them.What does the 4th digit stand for? Thanks


----------

